# MTB-Tour Burg Eltz



## HMS (29. Januar 2015)

Hallo,
ich plane gerade ein MTB-Tour im Elztal; möglichst wenig Straße und hoher Spaßfaktor auf Trails 

Der Start soll in Moselkern sein.
Dann über Münstermaifeld Richtung Burg Pyrmont (auf dem Teil geht es anscheinend viel über offene Fläche), zur Burg Eltz und wieder zurück nach Moselkern.

Da ich sonst nichts richtiges gefunden habe habe ich mal eine strecke am PC zusammengestellt.
Kann sich vielleicht mal ein Local die angehängte GPX-Datei ansehen (ist gezippt)?

Sieht das ganz gut oder sollte ich noch etwas verändern? (ich würde ungern ein Highlight verpassen)

Gruß
Han-Martin


----------



## Malli88 (30. Januar 2015)

Hallo Han-Martin,

wenn du noch einen Mitfahrer suchst würde ich mich gerne anbieten.
Bin die Strecke zwischen Burg Pyrmont und Burg Elz schon mehrfach gefahren. Ist sehr schön.

Hast auf jedenfall ne schöne Strecke gemacht. 

Liebe Grüße,
Stephan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## meinGottWalter (30. Januar 2015)

Hey Han-Martin,
ich äußere - wie @Malli88 auch - Interesse. 20km nach Norden zwischen Ring und Laacher See ist meine Ecke und ich brauch mal was anderes ...
wie viele hm hast du verarbeitet und wann planst du den Ritt?
Grüße


----------



## HMS (30. Januar 2015)

Hallo zurück,

hört sich schon mal gut an 
Mitfahrer klingt immer gut.

Ich bin mit der Planung sehr früh dran 
Ich fahre grundsätzlich auch im Winter; aber wenn ich schon an die Mosel fahre (ich komme aus dem WW) sollte es etwas wärmer und ggf. trocken (zumindest von oben) sein.
Abgesehen davon bin ich auch beruflich ab nächste Woche wieder unterwegs.
Vor Ende April wird das auf keinen Fall etwas geben (mit Mitfahrern hatte ich jetzt nicht gerechnet ).

Was die Strecke angeht sind das laut Google Earth ca. 36km / 1200HM (wovon man Erfahrungsgemäß 15-20% abziehen kann )
Ich hätte die Runde gerne etwas länger gestaltet; aber da ich mich in der Gegend nicht auskenne weiß ich nicht was als weitere Ergänzung
oder Änderung der Strecke sinnvoll ist. 

Ich werde mich früh genug melden. Dann können ggf. wir einen Termin ausmachen (was denkt ihr? Samstags oder Sonntags (bzgl. Wanderer))
Vielleicht ergibt sich ja hier auch noch etwas zur Strecke.....

Gruß
Hans-Martin


----------



## s-geronimo (30. Januar 2015)

Servus Hans-Martin
lange nichts mehr von Dir gehört 
Wir mal wieder Zeit für eine Runde..... (PM folgt)

Was die Burg Eltz angeht bin ich auch dabei; wenn es recht ist 

Gruß


----------



## HMS (31. Januar 2015)

Nach einer schönen Wintertour heute mit Stefan (s-geronimo) habe ich die Tour nochmal leicht angepasst.

Wir haben uns gedacht das man vielleicht den Pommerbach entlang hoch fahren könnte und dann das Elztal wieder runter (siehe Anhang).
Die Tour wird dadurch ca. 10km länger (wovon allerdings etwas 8km die B49 entlang gehen  (gibt es da einen Fahrradweg?)); aber die HM
sollten etwa gleich bleiben.

*Was haltet ihr davon?* 

Ich muss überraschenderweise am Montag schon wieder auf die Baustelle und habe dann einige Zeit keinen Zugang zum Internet
(ja, so etwas gibt es noch......).
Aber ich werde mich bei Stefan melden wann ich voraussichtlich wieder zurück bin.
Vielleicht bekommen wir ja eine gemeinsame Tour hin 

Gruß
Hans-Martin


----------



## Deleted 30320 (1. Februar 2015)

Pommerbachtal rauf geht super  wasserdichte Socken mitnehmen, nur Weicheier nutzen die Brücken 
Würde mal überlegen ob man nicht über Kaiffenheim und dann in Nordöstlicher Richtung zur Geringer Mühle runter an die Eltz fährt,
dann hast du zwar paar km mehr, dafür aber auch ein zwei schöne Singletrails ( Pyrmontaer Felsensteig ) drin.


----------



## Begleitfahrzeug (1. Februar 2015)

HMS schrieb:


> Wir haben uns gedacht das man vielleicht den Pommerbach entlang hoch fahren könnte und dann das Elztal wieder runter (siehe Anhang).
> Die Tour wird dadurch ca. 10km länger (wovon allerdings etwas 8km die B49 entlang gehen  (gibt es da einen Fahrradweg?)); aber die HM
> sollten etwa gleich bleiben.
> 
> *Was haltet ihr davon?*



Zwei Fliegen mit einer Klappe: Von der Burg Eltz 200 m zurück bis zur Brücke, von dort mit dem Moselhöhenweg nach Treis. Spart sowohl das oft überlaufene Wegstück bis Moselkern als auch die meisten Kilometer auf dem ach so schönen Moselradweg.


----------



## Raedchenfahrer (2. Februar 2015)

Kleiner Zip von meiner Seite: Da die Wege rund um die Burg Eltz und Burg Pyrmont größtenteils zu den Traumpfaden gehören und diese bereits Auszeichnungen haben als schönster Wandweg Deutschlands (Eltzer Burgpanorama) bzw. zur Wahl stehen (Pyrmonter Felsensteig), empfiehlt es sich nicht, am Wochenende tagsüber die Wege zu fahren. Da herrscht eine Fußgänger Verkehr wie in der Fußgängerzone Samstags. Entweder sollte man sehr früh oder recht spät die Tour fahren.

Wünsche auf jedenfalls viel Spaß, sind klasse Trails.


----------



## s-geronimo (2. Februar 2015)

Danke für die guten Tipps.
Ich werde das mal aufgreifen:



schraeg schrieb:


> Pommerbachtal rauf geht super  wasserdichte Socken mitnehmen, nur Weicheier nutzen die Brücken
> Würde mal überlegen ob man nicht über Kaiffenheim und dann in Nordöstlicher Richtung zur Geringer Mühle runter an die Eltz fährt,
> dann hast du zwar paar km mehr, dafür aber auch ein zwei schöne Singletrails ( Pyrmontaer Felsensteig ) drin.



Wenn ich das richtig sehe hatte Hans-Martin ein Stück in seinem ersten Vorschlag mit drin.
Der Pyrmontaer Felsensteig geht dann etwa von der Hauerhütte zur Burg, richtig? (Quelle : ich-geh-wandern.de)
Das könnte man auch einbauen wenn man ab der Schwanenkirche durch Roes Richtung Ferienpark Wingersberg fährt. Die Geringer Mühle wäre dann aber nicht dabei.
Falls ich falsch liege; hast Du zufällig einen GPS Track von dem Teil?



Begleitfahrzeug schrieb:


> Zwei Fliegen mit einer Klappe: Von der Burg Eltz 200 m zurück bis zur Brücke, von dort mit dem Moselhöhenweg nach Treis. Spart sowohl das oft überlaufene Wegstück bis Moselkern als auch die meisten Kilometer auf dem ach so schönen Moselradweg.



guter Tip; ist eingebaut 
Das gibt dann nochmal zwei schöne Anstiege wenn ich mir das so bei Google Earth ansehe 


Über den Tag hatten wir uns auch unterhalten. Wir werden wohl einen Samstag Morgen als Startzeit favorisieren und hoffen das wir die Wanderer damit 
nicht weiter stören.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (2. Februar 2015)

Im Prinzip könntest du auch so fahren wie im Anhang,binaber normal kein freund davon GPS Tracks übers Forum auszutauschen, zumal in einem solchen Gebiet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## s-geronimo (2. Februar 2015)

Danke !


----------



## Malli88 (11. Februar 2015)

Hello again,

wann habt ihr den die tour geplant. Macht Ihr da noch ein Event in Last Minute Bike?

Grüße
Stephan


----------



## s-geronimo (11. Februar 2015)

Hans-Martin hatte Ende April vorgeschlagen.
Er ist in China unterwegs und es kommt darauf an wann er wieder in der Heimat ist 

Wenn wir einen Termin haben geben wir das hier bekannt.

Gruß
Stefan


----------



## Malli88 (11. Februar 2015)

Ok danke


----------



## s-geronimo (24. April 2015)

Servus zusammen,
ich weiß, das ist jetzt ggf etwas knapp.
Gestern Abend haben wir beschlossen das wir diesen Samstag (25.04) die Tour fahren.
Wir werden zu zweit kommen (Hans-Martin wird nicht mit fahren) und haben geplant das wir um 10:00uhr in Pommern los fahren.
Wenn es morgen früh regnen sollte (wäre ja seltsam wenn es gerade morgen auch nochmal schönes Wetter wäre. ...)
verschieben wir das ganze. Im Regen können wir auch in unserem Revier fahren........  :-(

Wenn jemand mitfahren möchte schick mir bitte eine PM

Gruß
Stefan

p.s. das wir übrigens kein Rennen sondern eine Tour  :-D


----------



## Malli88 (24. April 2015)

Wenn die Tour morgen ist bin ich leider raus. Sitze heute abend schon länger auf dem Bike und morgen muss ich ne Band aufnehmen. 

Rock on, 
Stephan 

Wünsche euch aber viel Spaß und das beste Wetter. 

Happy Trails!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## s-geronimo (24. April 2015)

Falls die Tour "ins Wasser fällt" kann ich mich ja nochmal melden bzgl eines Ausweichtermins


----------



## meinGottWalter (24. April 2015)

ausweichtermin klingt gut!


----------



## s-geronimo (25. April 2015)

Wir verschieben die Tour.....


----------



## s-geronimo (5. Juni 2015)

Sorry das ich mich nicht gemeldet habe; wir sind heute die Runde gefahren....... 

Wir hatten uns heute morgen für eine Tour in unserem Revier getroffen und waren auch schon unterwegs. Da haben wir über einen Termin der Elztal-Tour gesprochen und uns ist aufgefallen das wir von mitte/ende August keine Tour mehr am WE zusammen hin bekommen. Also kurz entschlossen wieder nach Hause; das Auto mit dem Bikes beladen und ab Richtung Mosel.

Fazit der Tour : SUPER 
Das Pommersbachtal mit seinen Brücken und Bachdurchfahrten  sowie dem nicht enden wollenden Singletrail ist der Hit.
Die Verbindungsstrecke Pommersbachtal - Burg Pyrmont war nicht so gut. Da wäre ich dankbar für den ein oder anderen Tip.
Burg Pyrmont-Burg Eltz  Ebenfalls ein geiler Single. (Kurz vor der Burg Eltz sind uns die ersten Wanderer begegnet. Ansonsten hatten wir heute Ruhe)
Der Moselsteig von der Burg nach Karden war nochmal für ein paar HM gut. Ab Karden mussten wir leider an der Mosel entlang nach Pommern fahren; uns wurde langsam die Zeit knapp (wie gesagt; das war heute so nicht geplant.....)
In Pommern dann noch am Moselimbiss eine Bratwurst verdrückt (hab mir sagen lassen das das zum Pflichtprogramm gehört )

Die Tour wird auf jeden Fall wiederholt!!!!

Die zugeh. GPS-Daten gibt es auf GPSies unter dem Suchbegriff "Pommersbachtal-Elztal @ 2015-06-05"


----------

